# West Head, Pittwater Monday 22nd.



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I know it's going to be a bit breezy but I believe there are some nice Kings around the weed off West Head.

Have to drop the boys off at daycare so will be launching at *Change of plan* Bayview, forgot I have a massage at 09:30, 10:30 launch and paddle all the way to West Head then catch the N/E change back! will try for squid and slimeys at W/H.

Someone come and take photo's of me getting the big one!

Cheer's


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Can't be there Dan, but I can't resist posting under your avatar.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

sbd said:


> Can't be there Dan, but I can't resist posting under your avatar.


It's meant to be on a t-shirt..

..but hey it works here too.


----------

